# Hebegebes!!



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

What gives you the Hebegebes.......We were discusssing this after a co-worker Freaked TFO....over a bee......I mean this chick really freaked....you could see goosebumps on her arm!!!

We started talking about it and find out alot of people have one thing that gives em the willies or hebegebes........like fingernails on a chalkboard

Me you ask.............

Mine is weird....if someone tells me about an accident with an injury.....like a broke leg or finger or just a large scape or severe burn.....If I think about it while its being discussed I can almost feel it on me....makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up


So do tell.........what gives yo the Hebegebes????


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Fork on a ceramic or porcelain plate.

Doors halfway open.

Silence.

Biting a fork with my front teeth, or the thought of dragging a chef's knife across the top of my teeth. Think about it and see if YOU don't get the willies...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

troutslayer said:


> So do tell.........what gives yo the Hebegebes????


facebook.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Bees, wasps, etc.
Those creepy crawly things we can only talk about in the jungle don't bother me but bees...... Yooowwwwssssaa.
I'm not too fond of heights either.
RT


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

WARM BEER.... GOTTA BE ICE COLD!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Bridges.....


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Stupidity!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

The eyes. I don't like thinking or seeing anything that injures the eyes.

Anything else I can handle.


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

sports replays of the moment you can tell the bone snapped and eye surgery when scalpel breaks thru. i can watch heart surgery, scary stuff, disgusting stuff and about anything else


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sudden loud sounds


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

watching someone lick an envelope to seal it..


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

The ugly chick in the front office. Oh man, its like sasquatch's lil sister.


----------



## deepH20nut (Jan 13, 2008)

Bees. For some reason they are atrracted to me. I can be standing in a crowd of people, and a bee will come straight at me! Not joking, I've been 70 miles offshore and a wasp has attacked me on multiple occasions. Can't stand them, they freak me out!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

FAT people that put on tight clothes. Lord forgive me fur hate'n... 

swifty


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

This gives me the Hebegebes!!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Spiders...can't stand them


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Spiders. I mean Sp Sp Sp SPIYIYIYIYIDer!!!!!!!!!!!!
They got WAY to many legs for holding on to your finger, Neck, ear, or whatever. And you can't tell if they are looking at you or not(little beady eyes). Snakes ain't nuthin (Sorry Mont) and don't bother me.:ac550:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

sekans... maybe if I say it backwards this thread won't end up in the jungle...


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Pier Pressure said:


> The ugly chick in the front office. Oh man, its like sasquatch's lil sister.


Thanks buddy I just laughed out loud at work and everyone is still starring at me....but I needed that!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Pier Pressure said:


> The ugly chick in the front office. Oh man, its like sasquatch's lil sister.


Cold as ice


----------



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Spider webs!!!!!!!*

I can stand spiders but not if I can't see them. It freaks me out to walk through a spider web and not know if the little creeps are on me or not.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Lawrence Taylor - Joe Theisman


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

The sound of fingernails over old lunch trays or those holographic cards or whatever that the image moves when you move the card.. I hate it so much. I used to do it all the time when I was younger.

Carrie Underwood. If she comes on the radio when i'm asleep I wake up to change it. PETA supporter..


----------



## justafisherdude (Sep 16, 2009)

Thats TOOOOO funny right there Sheis scary lookin


energinerbuzzy said:


> This gives me the Hebegebes!!


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

when the cop walks out in front of you and points at you and then points to where you need to park to get your speedlng ticket.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

murphy66 said:


> I can stand spiders but not if I can't see them. It freaks me out to walk through a spider web and not know if the little creeps are on me or not.


yea...I know they're harmless but a bunch of daddy longlegs is just creepy


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Pier Pressure said:


> The ugly chick in the front office. Oh man, its like sasquatch's lil sister.


I just spit spaghetti all over my monitor...........

Thanks:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

BTW mine is definitely SPIDERS!!!!!!!


----------



## justafisherdude (Sep 16, 2009)

I guess mine would be standing on the 3rd sandbar and see fins in the water hasnt happened but 1 time but I still think about it every time I get in the water


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

potlickers
scorpions
spiders
that dang wad of cash with the eyes!!!
clowns!!! (thank you frigg'n poltergiest)


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

my brother's mother


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

roaches


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I aint to a skeerd of much cept for a rat. Spiders and the other s word don't bother me. A mouse or rat and I'm done!


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

S..P..I..D..E..R..S !


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Spiders, dead ones, live ones, even the ones I can't see, *ESPECIALLY* if they can eat birds!!!!!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

KJON said:


> Spiders, dead ones, live ones, even the ones I can't see, *ESPECIALLY* if they can eat birds!!!!!!!


Now THATS a spider!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

June bugs . . . wg


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

clowns


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

KJON said:


> Spiders, dead ones, live ones, even the ones I can't see, *ESPECIALLY* if they can eat birds!!!!!!!


I just crapped my pants !!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ticks, I hate ticks... and Richard Simmons. They both suck!!!


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

corykj said:


> my brother's mother


Hmmmm....don't get it Cory!

Me? Bees, wasps, hornets, scorpions and centipedes. Also, tall bridges...the ones that go WAY up and down in the middle for barges, etc. Freaks me the frick out...


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

How bout aluminum foil on your far back teeth where you might have some fillings....no bueno


----------



## Fishiola (Apr 30, 2009)

Needles!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Also, tall bridges...the ones that go WAY up and down in the middle for barges, etc. Freaks me the frick out...[/QUOTE]

Whew.....thought I was the only one.......:spineyes:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

3 or 4 grown men riding in a single cab truck. (All in the front seat)


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeast Infections. :an2:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

When I call my cousin to see how she is doing and she tells me "I'm cramping and bleeding like a gunshot victim!"


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Yeast Infections. :an2:





FATfisherman said:


> When I call my cousin to see how she is doing and she tells me "I'm cramping and bleeding like a gunshot victim!"


ummm, wow. I hate you both now!


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

Cactus - had an incident as a kid where I got pushed into a huge cactus patch and one entire side of my body had cactus needles deeply imbedded. Can't look at a cactus without the heebie quiver.

Stingrays freak me out a bit too - never been hit but they seem like they are attracted to me for some reason.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Brete said:


> Also, tall bridges...the ones that go WAY up and down in the middle for barges, etc. Freaks me the frick out...


Whew.....thought I was the only one.......:spineyes:[/QUOTE]

Dont worry, your not! lol

If fact I hate all kinds of heights! From 3'off the ground on up! heck, I cant hardly even watch a movie with somebody up high without getting the hbgbs!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> facebook.


X 100


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Bonito said:


> X 100


HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH!!!!!! Give us the update Bonito, did ya get in trouble???


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH!!!!!! Give us the update Bonito, did ya get in trouble???


x2

:rotfl:


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

roaches


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> June bugs . . . wg


..in your hair. Yuck.

Mine is Stink bugs.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH!!!!!! Give us the update Bonito, did ya get in trouble???


that has to be the best! You know you can't hold out on us Bonito. I offered up my place for you to crash while the storm blew over. Hope your all right buddy!


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

*Roaches*

Cockroaches without a doubt, nastiest creatures ever. I fear they will run up my leg when I try to step on them, or worse get airborne. I'd rather have an occasional opossum scamper across the floor at night as opposed to a B&C Corpus Cuckarocha!


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

Bees..........I would rather have a snake in my truck, then a bee.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Snakes and hieghts...


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh yea, has to be a stingray brushing my leg when wade fishing in shorts. 

Sn_kes mess me up pretty bad too.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

June bugs.....especially when they stick in your hair and on your clothes. My son put a bunch of them in a coffee can and laid it in the kitchen one time knowing that I was going to open it. I could hear him in the other room laughing while I was screaming and brushing them off of me. It felt like it took hours to get them all off of me!!!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

This gives me the creeps.....and yeah I wanna hear the follow up from Mondays comedy show


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

El Primero said:


> Cockroaches without a doubt, nastiest creatures ever. I fear they will run up my leg when I try to step on them, or worse get airborne. I'd rather have an occasional opossum scamper across the floor at night as opposed to a B&C Corpus Cuckarocha!


x2. i don't mind snakes, bees, spiders, etc. i can tolerate all of them. however, roaches (they don't really scare me, but...) are just plain evil as far as i'm concerned. down here in corpus, we get those biggin's (water roaches?) and them phuckers are fast! but, have you ever seen one so big that you're afraid to step on it? cuz you ask yourself, 'what if i'm not heavy enough???'


----------



## knotacare (Feb 1, 2010)

Hardhead dorsal thru the hand


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Last time I had people at my house, we were all outside and a roach put me in a headlock. It was the size of one of those roaches off the Orkin commercial.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

got my hand caught in a garage door opener, ripped the skin off of my ring finger/ then split the webbing between my thumb and forefinger (9 stitches) then skinning a deer head for a euro mount the knife slipped and sliced my other forefinger (7 stitches)...so basically any type of hand injury to myself or anyone else out there .... just sends me into feeling the pain I felt... cant friggin stand it.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

El Primero said:


> Last time I had people at my house, we were all outside and a roach put me in a headlock. It was the size of one of those roaches off the Orkin commercial.


 I saw that commercial last night, guy and girl in the hot tub and thought... "what the.....?"

I thought it was gonna be trojan man or something...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

corykj said:


> however, roaches (they don't really scare me, but...) are just plain evil as far as i'm concerned.


they don't scare me either - they're just disgusting. kinda' like rats the way they just slink around in the dark and try to invade your space and get into your food and stuff.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Another one I just thought of....

When I was about 12 years old, duck huntin by myself. Walkin back to the cabin at dark, I heard a cat (sounded like a woman screaming in hysterics!!!!).. That still raises the hair on my neck when I think about it.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Bonito said:


> X 100


I wonder why??? :wink:

Rats, roaches or sekans! YUK


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Fishiola said:


> Needles!


X1000...

I can't even watch someone gettin' a shot on TV.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Spiders, and girls who can't take a picture unless their hand is on their hip.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 8, 2007)

*This does it*

I can barely type this....chewing on cut fingernails.
I need a shot now.

Justfishin


----------



## JBH1979 (Aug 21, 2006)

X-Mother n law in a bathingsuit! sad3sm


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

X-wife


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

JBH1979 said:


> X-Mother n law in a bathingsuit! sad3sm


 with regard to the theory of genetic pre-disposition...sounds like you dodged a bullet!


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

......responding to MVA's with children involved. Most calls get to be routine.....but when Harris County dispatch notes children, I always get a "gut-check" feeling.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

FishBone said:


> X-wife


FishBone, dont get me started. And you forgot about her kids that grew up to be pot heads.

Rant over.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Uhhh*

The Burger King guy in the commercials...... I squirm with clowns, too. And flying monkeys - Ughhhhh !!!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Paper cut between fingers or toes.... or on the toungue. bwwuuuuuh (shivers)


----------



## jimmybobcat (Aug 6, 2009)

Some thing that smells bad. Like 3 day old fish smell. No matter where its at.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*And ...*

thought of another one - Ooompa Loompas - I'm getting kinda figitty and squirmy now, so I think I'll stop.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

walking through a spider web...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*clowns

*

and MC


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Sounds of a unseen rattlesnake
Mustache on a woman


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*True*



Blastn & Castn said:


> WARM BEER.... GOTTA BE ICE COLD!


But.....no beer is even scarier! Warm beer can get iced down!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I heard a puma once when I was deer hunting........I dont know about the hebegebes.......but I have never been more scared.....18 yrs old with a 30.06 and still nearly wet my pants


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

long story.....five years old found on top of an ice box covered with rat bites, can't stand rats. rocket attack 1968 Vietnam jumped into sandbagged hole full of red ants in nothing but my skivies, can't stand fire ants. married and divorced a girl from Wisconsin can't hardly look at cheese.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

24Buds said:


> *clowns*
> 
> Yeah, like crazy Joe Divola...


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

*For This Guy,*

it's birds!!!


----------



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> How bout aluminum foil on your far back teeth where you might have some fillings....no bueno


Dadgum thats the one that gets me. Greenie


----------



## cocahocastr (May 27, 2009)

*hebegebes*

Seeing or hearing about an injury to the head or neck. My brother in law is an emt and we will get to talking about his experiences and any other kind of injury i can handle, but if he starts talking about someone who had his/her head split open..........no no


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

I ain't all that skeered of wasps, but if I'm swatting at them and they buzz close to me, I get goose bumps.

With fingernails scratching on chalkboard or a Pencil with no lead writing on paper (squeeeking), I can try to ignore it, but after about 5 seconds I get a body-shake.


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

I have worked around loud equipment most of my life. My opinion, there is no worst feeling then when you are standing there and suddenly and unexpectedly everything ramps down to complete quite. The millisecond it is silent, that feeling sits in that you are screwed.

In my line of works over the years, this usually means you are costing your customer thousands of dollars every minute it is silent.

Loyd


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

anything that touches my legs while wade fishing like a your stringer,stingray, cabagehead or your buddies fishing pole! That's just not right.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Loyd said:


> I have worked around loud equipment most of my life. My opinion, there is no worst feeling then when you are standing there and suddenly and unexpectedly everything ramps down to complete quite. The millisecond it is silent, that feeling sits in that you are screwed.
> 
> In my line of works over the years, this usually means you are costing your customer thousands of dollars every minute it is silent.
> 
> Loyd


 What are you? A rock musician?


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

Privateer said:


> What are you? A rock musician?


In years past it was always oil field equipment. Past couple of years it has been centered around data centers.


----------



## newtron (Jul 15, 2006)

Grashoppers -Big Nasty ones that fly right at you when mowing the yard


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

the noise of like two balloons rubbing on each or styrofoam. Something along those lines. The noise makes me feel like I am going to throw up and I get shivers.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Brete said:


> Also, tall bridges...the ones that go WAY up and down in the middle for barges, etc. Freaks me the frick out...


Whew.....thought I was the only one.......:spineyes:[/QUOTE]

Not by a long shot! You ever go over the bridge on the loop south of Lake Charles? That one will nearly make ya pee yourself.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

What I want to know is how do you guys that are so afraid of bridges  ever do any fishing??? :rybka:


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I am not allowed to say it on this forum but the [email protected] word. ssssss....


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Balancing the check book and being reminded how much money my family spends to just live each week. See - I have the heebegeebees already just typing that sentence.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

When my wife puts shows like the "Bachelor" or "Bachelorette" or American Idol on our tv. She always ends up mad and in our room watching tv.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

House alarm going of at 2 am.

Swallowing a bug. I don't mind eating them, I just want to ID them before I do.

Bug in the ear. Had a bug fly into my ear and start burrowing. I was by myself and it took me 15 minutes to get it out. I still do not know how/if I got it out or what it was, I just remember the noise of it trying to burrow through my ear drum.


----------



## ttuhawk (Jul 21, 2008)

I had a dream one night about someone being tortured and the guy doing the torturing was using a pair of wire cutters to cut the guys teeth in half... I think it was after alot of tequila.. i hope


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*Stinger rays*


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> House alarm going of at 2 am.
> 
> Swallowing a bug. I don't mind eating them, I just want to ID them before I do.
> 
> Bug in the ear. Had a bug fly into my ear and start burrowing. I was by myself and it took me 15 minutes to get it out. I still do not know how/if I got it out or what it was, I just remember the noise of it trying to burrow through my ear drum.


dude... i had a cricket crawl in my ear when i was little... everytime it chirped, it was pure insanity. people who havent experienced this just dont get it...


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

lol,you guys crack me up....here's mine....sn_akes,heights, ghosts......and watching whacked out sports when someone breaks a bone and you see the instant it happens....and also going over that big arse bridge in port arthur going towards cameron boy talking about make your teeth sweat.....cheeze.....as a matter of fact i think im in the corner now in a ball rocking back and forth wishing it would all go away....lol


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Flying Monkeys.

I hate those little bastages.

TH


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

yeah those d_mn flying monkey's got me too..............


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*PAPER BAGS!!!!!!*

I Know, I need meds, but paper bags make me cring. Especially if my hand are dry and chapped.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Barbara Boxer!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> What I want to know is how do you guys that are so afraid of bridges  ever do any fishing??? :rybka:


 I don't know what the hell it is about tall bridges but the older I get the worse it gets.........


----------



## Rainy (Jul 30, 2005)

Needlenose gars and a mouse.

The though of being in a really small closed in place. I freak just imagining such.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

This ought to do it for some...


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

The phone ringing in the early morning hours. Too much bad news over the years I reckon. Just gives me a sick feeling, doesn't really scare me. The only things that scare me are anything bad happening to my family. That scares me bad.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Needles

Heights

Nancy Pelosi


----------



## fiftypesos (Aug 2, 2009)

Bugs don't bother me. However, one time in the middle of nowhere around the four corners area, We came up on what looked to be a billion kryptonite looking grasshoppers. I mean they were everywhere on both sides of the road and down the road for like a mile.

The thing that was creepy about the situation was having to drive over them for that distance. CRUNCH, POP, SQUISH.... you get the idea. I had to go slow to keep from slinging the grasshopper cadavers and juice all over the truck. I hated doing it but the road was a dead end. When I went down they were not there but on the way back, WOW, a weird experience.


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

I gotta go with the rays (I hate shuffling and bumpin em) and the dreaded sssssss word.

The later really creeps me out eventhough I have never disposed of one, I always seem to find them in the most unfortunate places that makes my adrenaline shoot up for awhile.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Cankles! Seeing a set of ankles that just blend into the calves really wierds me out! Told my wife should could get big as a house as long as her ankles stay thin, I'm good.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Styrofoam rubbing on anything!!!

People chewing ice

Loud noises, sudden

Liberals


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Heights and I don't mix well. Fell from 2nd story of a house years ago, still cannot get up on a ladder


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

the man in the grey suit whilst I'm in the water

Snakes, water moccasins especially

Nancy Pelosi


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*I'm not claustrophobic per se, but I've been under the house to fix a water line and had to do some burrowing to get under one of the main beams. There comes a point where you cannot go any further and the beam is flat against your chest and for a split second you think "GODI'MSTUCKGETMEOUTTAHERE!"... but you remember to stay calm and ease back out to dig some more and try again. There for a second, I was about to stand up with a house on my shoulders.
*Spiders. There's nothing like shredding on a tractor with no cab and seeing tons of those big yellow garden spiders all up under the trees...then you feel one of those tough webs wrap around your head....YIKES!
*Rats and roaches are creepy, but manageable.
*Sekans don't bother me too much as long as I see them first. Reverse order can cause you to damage yourself.
*The sound of a jet engine ingesting a piece of FOD and self destructing just as you are about to be launched off an aircraft carrier aboard a cargo plane (USS Nimitz, Persian Gulf 1998)
*The sound of the pilot of the helicopter you are in declaring an emergency offshore...and asking for a platform to make an emergency landing on because he is losing his transmission. (PHI, 2000)


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

coachlaw said:


> Needles
> 
> Heights
> 
> ...


:smile:


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

corykj said:


> my brother's mother


X2


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

corykj said:


> x2. i don't mind snakes, bees, spiders, etc. i can tolerate all of them. however, roaches (they don't really scare me, but...) are just plain evil as far as i'm concerned. down here in corpus, we get those biggin's (water roaches?) and them phuckers are fast! but, have you ever seen one so big that you're afraid to step on it? cuz you ask yourself, 'what if i'm not heavy enough???'


I'm sure you're heavy enough...fatty!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Bumping into anything while wadefishing. I have also had things bump into me while fishing, that's even worse. You can actually walk on water for a short distance. One time (at band camp) I had a sea turtle bump into me while wading. It almost knocked me down and then surfaced right beside me and looked up at me. It was almost like he was saying "My bad".


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

That scraping sound when shoveling sand off concrete and getting cut with a razor blade i'd rather be gouged with a jagged piece of steel . That old saying about something being more painfull than sliding down a razor blade into a pool of alchohol always makes me cringe.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

sargassum brushing my leg while fishing the surf....

...and Christopher Walken.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Bumping into something on a wade or something bumping into you.

Also seeing a shark break water 15 feet from you in chest deep water and you are a few hundred feet from shore, big time pucker factor.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Carrot Top


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Red Wasps, I hate those d*** things!


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Savage Rods said:


> Heights and I don't mix well. Fell from 2nd story of a house years ago, still cannot get up on a ladder


X2 on heights! Ladders cause serious pucker factor for me.


----------



## schmitty (May 16, 2006)

Wood ticks, leeches, heights and someone chewing ice .. whew


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Finding half of a worm in your apple...


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

BIG GOVERMENT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

April 15th.


----------



## m6mdiablo (Apr 28, 2009)

Dead People!!!!!. 
10 yr firefighter ive seen my share believe me!!!
burned up,gunshots,stabbings,car wrecks,,motorcycle wrecks,the worst ones are the ones that die in there house and we get a call for a strange odor in the area. rotten flesh and maggots will make anyone queezzy...Ive even made a call and found my 2nd cousin dead..
weeirrrddd.. freakin dead people are everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

POLITICIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HANDS DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cocahocastr (May 27, 2009)

feeling something big bump into and swim right between my legs while wadefishing in chest deep trout territory,...not good!


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

Cynoscion said:


> I'm sure you're heavy enough...fatty!


you're mom's a fatty!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I got hit by a scorpion last week.....they now give me the hegeeeggabeeez!

Kidney stones 

Walking through a great big ole Banana spider web in the woods!

OH..And Bill Whites Add to the right of this page!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

catchysumfishy said:


> I got hit by a scorpion last week.....they now give me the hegeeeggabeeez!
> 
> Kidney stones
> 
> ...


X2 on walkiing through spider webs.....especially in the dark cuz I don't know where the spider is!

Also, a good ghost story gets the hairs on the back of my neck standing up.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Ronnie Milsap


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

SaltyTX said:


> This ought to do it for some...


man you aint right.....feel a little sick to my stomach now...yikes


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Here's a weird one:
Since I was little, I can't stand to look at a pegboard/display with the metal hangers sticking out. I always think about getting stuck in the eye by one of em'. Makes for pure tee He11 when I go to the tackle store and pick out baits hanging on them little wire suckers! My eyes are squinting right now just thinking about it! Jeeeeszzz!


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

I had a hangnail one time and threw a cast net with it....ripped half of my finger nail off! That gives me the hebegebes!


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Bukkskin said:


> I Know, I need meds, but paper bags make me cring. Especially if my hand are dry and chapped.


I'm the same way, can't stand that feeling. Thanks for posting, thought I was the only 1.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

m6mdiablo said:


> Dead People!!!!!.
> 10 yr firefighter ive seen my share believe me!!!
> burned up,gunshots,stabbings,car wrecks,,motorcycle wrecks,the worst ones are the ones that die in there house and we get a call for a strange odor in the area. rotten flesh and maggots will make anyone queezzy...Ive even made a call and found my 2nd cousin dead..
> weeirrrddd.. freakin dead people are everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


a couple of summers ago, i was helping a friend look after her elderly dad while she was out of town for several weeks. i was to just go over once a day or every other day to check on him, make sure he was okay, make sure he had something to eat, etc.

i went over one day and he didn't answer the door, so i let myself in with the key and found him lying on the floor dead. that was pretty creepy.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> a couple of summers ago, i was helping a friend look after her elderly dad while she was out of town for several weeks. i was to just go over once a day or every other day to check on him, make sure he was okay, make sure he had something to eat, etc.
> 
> i went over one day and he didn't answer the door, so i let myself in with the key and found him lying on the floor dead. that was pretty creepy.


 Yep, MC. I imagine that'd do it.


----------



## fiftypesos (Aug 2, 2009)

*OK, you forced me to do this!*

*
Absolutely do not look at this is you have a weak stomach. Don't say I did not warn you. If it does not give you the "Hebegebes" then nothing will.
*


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

fiftypesos said:


> *
> Absolutely do not look at this is you have a weak stomach. Don't say I did not warn you. If it does not give you the "Hebegebes" then nothing will.
> *


That is how my staph infections looked. Looked like toothpaste shooting out. It was a pretty crazy.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Privateer said:


> sekans... maybe if I say it backwards this thread won't end up in the jungle...


 ha ha meeeee too! forwards and backwards, dead or alive.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> That is how my staph infections looked. Looked like toothpaste shooting out. It was a pretty crazy.


 ok...so you know how when you were a little kid you would put your hands over your eyes and peek through your fingers a little bit to kinda shield you from something you were afraid to look at but still wanted to try and look at...i just did that...but ultimately...i had to stop watching. I will also add that i am no longer hungry...that could be a very good weight loss video. Believe me, i have seen some things im my day but to see it in repetition like that is simply torture.LOL Where is the smiley that throws up...would come in handy right now.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*Goliath Bird Eating Spider*


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*MEAT DIAPERS*

My old Capt. would shudder at the site of them. You know the styrofoam/plastic things they put underneath the steaks at the HEB. When I would cook at work, I always cooked steaks. Anyways, I would pull out that meat diaper from underneath the steaks, and that would be IT. He would get the full body shakes and start doing a little dry-heaving and quickly exit the room. Never understood it, but it was always pretty funny.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Bukkskin said:


> My old Capt. would shudder at the site of them. You know the styrofoam/plastic things they put underneath the steaks at the HEB. When I would cook at work, I always cooked steaks. Anyways, I would pull out that meat diaper from underneath the steaks, and that would be IT. He would get the full body shakes and start doing a little dry-heaving and quickly exit the room. Never understood it, but it was always pretty funny.


 probably a story behind that one....


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

...........the Montrose...........


----------



## champjj (Oct 22, 2006)

*I Can't Stand ...*

A MRI! The thought of getting in that little tube (I am 6' 4" and 270lbs) freaks me out!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Most of the stuff on rotten dot com.....don't go there unless you can handle it. Puke city.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> Bees, wasps, etc.
> Those creepy crawly things we can only talk about in the jungle don't bother me but bees...... Yooowwwwssssaa.
> I'm not too fond of heights either.
> RT


X2 Just last weekend I got popped 11 times while weedeating. Apparently in only a week's time a yellowjacket nest popped up on a ladder I had hanging on the back of my garage. When I walked by with the weedeater they were on me. Got stung on both arms and legs. Felt like I was on fire.

Kill them, kill them all!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Suffocating. Got to be the worst way. Especially if you suffer from asthma.
Oh and coming up on a wreck and praying it's not my wife and daughter.


----------



## keelhaulin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thinking of all the stupid things I did as a kid and imagining my kiddo's doing the same. Freaks me out!!!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

fiftypesos said:


> *
> Absolutely do not look at this is you have a weak stomach. Don't say I did not warn you. If it does not give you the "Hebegebes" then nothing will.
> *


Time for some mashed potatoes for supper:spineyes:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

flying roaches and them stink bugs that fly around. want to see a growing man cry?


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

spiders exp blackwidows hate um


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

SPIDERS

I HATE SPIDERS!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

a little kid sucking on a wet wash rag, that sound makes my skin crawl

actually now i'm skeered of wash rags

and walking thru zipper spider webs in the dark 

and getting wedged under a house or a car while i'm working on something


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

It's funny how some of these completely random things are pretty universal. We were having a discussion here at work and 2 out of about 10 big strong men were freaked out by the BK King.

What is it about clowns, flying monkeys, and the BK King that freak people out?


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Big fat blood full ticks....:help:....Anywhere on my body


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Ticks,Spiders and Styrofoam rubbing against something.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Wasps & hornets, The mental image of Rosie O'Donnell nekkid and Liberals.......


----------



## lonestarangler (Aug 3, 2009)

Airplane turbulance freaks me out really bad. Other than that it would be knockin off toenails and or fingernails.


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

Two things:

Cotton ball ground between the teeth (don't ask me how I know but try it yourself and you'll be ruined...)

Having my feet touch Hydrilla or sunken brush while swimming... 

Other than that - bring it on~!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

another one.......watching my little grandaughter crawl across concrete


----------



## jhamby7 (Aug 25, 2010)

Spiders don't bother me, sekans dont either unless someone comes at me with one. I can't stand the sound of someone else brushing their teeth... i dont know why, it just gives me chills every time i hear it.


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

Bees and wasps!! My husband tells everyone that I will probably die by impaling myself on something trying to get away from a bee.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Spiders. something wrong with a critter that digests you from the inside out.

Falling and heights. 

Mastercylinder.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

reaching in the pantry and finding a lost baking potato and squeezing your fingers thru it when yo upick it up...

or the smell of one of those big fly traps full of flys.

ddoohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Being offshore and the motor coughs and sputters....


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

wife, in the morning, without makeup...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Being offshore and the motor coughs and sputters....


Last trip out 10 miles from Boomvang, we coul see it in the distance and Bam!! port motor falls on it's face. I got a little sickish feeling thinking about the looong ride home. Luckily just ended up being a oil pump fuse. But yes it gave me the Hebegebes


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Long Rodder said:


> wife, in the morning, without makeup...


I guess your wife doesn't read these posts:spineyes:


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

What posts?!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Being invited to eat out at a place called, "Sqwat and Squirt".


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Ugh! Fiftypesos, that video knocked me out! My dad has a big cyst on his back that he has asked (forced) me to lance for him a few times growing up. I'm literally sitting here twitching while typing this, remembering getting hit with that shhtuff. Smells like rancid meat...uh, oh, BRB...


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Threads like this.
Teeth on concrete.
Saw blade on meat.
Chewing on aluminum foil.. (Does quieten down the voices in my head, though)


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Being offshore and the motor coughs and sputters....


that will get your heart pumping


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

bill said:


> sudden loud sounds


X2, and Styrofoam rubbing against itself.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

A knife cutting aluminum foil or a pie pan!
Being buried alive!
Opening the hatch and seeing a foot and a half of water!
Sand bars!


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

Fat chicks in small cars.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Fat chicks with back breasts !


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

feeling something crawling up the inside of your pants leg


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

about 10 yrs ago a bud and i were sitting in 2 diff deer stands talking on handhelds because it was raining fairly hard about what to do next.

It was damp and cold, so we had a fair amnt. of heavy clothes on. All of a sudden he screams loud enough that I heard it outside and the radio goes silent.

About 10 mins later he hails me and says a big green tree frog about the size of a silver dollar climbed down the back of his shirt and stuck on his skin between his shoulder blades

apparently he skinnied out of his clothes in the stand and grabbed it and smushed it to "just two eyeballs"...... he was about #320lbs in a 4X4 stand with an office chair in there....by the way

turns out he was skeered of spiders

i walked around all day going.......... ribbbit ribbit


----------

